# Scrolling



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Just stumbled across this part of the forum and I thrilled to see it. Out of the many forums I visit, none of them have a scrolling section. I am just now growing my interest in this area and trying to find as much information as I can get. I have had my Delta 16" saw for a year now and need to learn to use it.


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ask any question you want and i will try to answer it 
Ive put the word out to my online buddies and as soon as they can spare some time they will pop in this is the busy season for us but any question asked will be answered


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Whitewoft710

I just wanted to say thanks again for the tip ,number #5 , about lifting the tail end of the scroll saw up, I put a 4 x 6 under the the tail end and glued and screwed the saw down, it worked great, I got some scraps and made some cuts, and I could see everything it was cutting unlike before the lift and my back didn't tell me to stop. 

Now I just need to rework the floor switch a bit and the light and the chair and I'm set to start using the saw again. 
I'm amaze that small of tip would help so much but it did. 

Amaze : (to overwhelm with surprise or sudden wonder; astonish greatly)

Thanks again
Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Darryn,

Thanks for your offer to address questions on this forum. I may have a few as I get further into this and it is nice to know that I have someone kind enough to help. I visited your website and want to commend you on a job well done. I am going to dig around further in there looking for helpful info. I need to settle on an initial small project for practice and getting my feet wet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Darryn

I have one of the cheap CraftsMan saws it works ok but it's a pain to take the blade out and then put it back in and lock it down.
It's one that has a allen key and lock pin setup.
Do you know if the make a quick change setup for the CrfatsMan or is there new type of clamp that I can buy and put on it. ?, I can make one from sq.1 but that's more work than I want to do right now 

Bj


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

heres another tip to amaze your friends get some 1/8 th wood 3 pieces now get colored paper and put the paper between the wood ..
Now when you scroll 3 pieces of wood you will have a pile of the same cuttings in paper 
Everyone will wonder how you cut such an awesome pattern in paper .
without it tearing 
Remember for every 10 sheets of paper have a piece of wood your stack should be
wood then 10 sheets paper then wood then 10 more paper then wood again then tape the whole she-bang with packing tape 
then spray your pattern with elmers spray glue then apply 
drill all pilot holes and cut 
PS 
im glad the raised saw tip helped its amazing how little an adjustment can make such a big difference


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

lol i see we posted 2 minutes apart at first i wondered how did i miss that post till i looked at the time stamp

which model is your saw and i will see if i can find you a quick change adapter to fit yours there is a few out there that will change it over to the new method of toolless changing which is a dream compared to fiddling around with allen wrenchs and handles etc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Darryn

Sears/Craftsman Model # 113,236180 16" Variable Speed Scroll Saw ,5" Plain Blade Holder.
Looks like, but just a bit cleaner and newer
http://www.owwm.com/PhotoIndex/detail.asp?id=872

Thanks for the help 

Bj


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

Holy moly 
its a workin dinosaur the quick change kit universal should work on that baby 
try a store called http://www.houseoftools.com/ email them they should still carry it


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Darryn

I just e-mail them and will let you know if I get some feed back from them. 


Edmonton, Alberta Canada


Thanks
Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Darryn

Got some feed back from house of tools, If you have anymore links PLEASE let me know  thanks. 

"Hi, unfortunatley we no longer carry the blade change.
We use to carry the delta one but I guess it would only
fit the delta saw. I apologize for the inconvenience."

Regards,
houseoftools
Catherine

Bj


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

where you live Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

In the shop most of the time 

But I hang my hat in Aspen,Colorado USA

HouseOfTools I called was in Edmonton, Alberta Canada


Bj


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh ok misunderstood 
thats an old saw not sure if a blade adapter could be made to fit 
maybe look into a delta saw they are a good depenable saw and cut extremly well


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks I will look into a new saw 

I was thinking of getting the Excalibur scroll saw on eBay but it's hard to put out 400 bucks for a scroll saw, but you and I know you get what you pay for in tools.  I paid 20.oo bucks for the Craftsman I guess it has servered me well for the 20 bucks I put out.

I just may make one to work on the Craftsman, fire up the mill and make a part or two.
I just hate to rework tools that the Mfg. should have made right from the get go but if that's what it takes, well I can do it just need to get my butt in grear I guess ...

again thanks for the help
Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bob,

This is the one I have and it appears to be a pretty good saw and value for the money. Free shipping and bump your purchase with another $10 and get $25 off the entire order.

http://www.amazon.com/Delta-Shopmas...ref=pd_bbs_1/104-0159405-3909530?ie=UTF8&s=hi


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

I readed the Customer Reviews on this one and they are not that great, many returned the saw...  (would not hold the blade,) on many of the reviews but Amazon did replace them but I don't think I want to take the chance.
It only takes one for me the norm (bad review) and I'm gone.. and let someone eles take the chance...

This is a hard one, for a cheap SOB like me 
Thanks for the tip 

Bj


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

Best bang for your buck is either the excalibur the warranty is second to known 
and dewalt this is another company that stands well behind their saws both have the 20 inch depth making it hard to resist if i can figure out how to make my attachments smaller i have a scrollsaw comparison chart we threw together for another web site all prices are in usa funds for anyone who wants it email me and i will send you off a copy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Darryn and Bob

Thanks for all the HELP 

Well It did I sent off for a DEWALT DW788 at a total price, on my door step of $350.oo bucks, I'm looking forward to making saw dust with this one 
For that price it will and should be a big pile of saw dust, but I needed a new one anyway ,that's what I said in my sleep last night...    I think it was me. hahahaha

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

A great choice Bob.... the DW is supposed to be a good machine.


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

when you take your saw outta the box wipe the table with mineral spirits really good then find a can of furniture wax and gob it on with your fingers leave gobbed on for 5 minutes min. then buff most of it off you want a nice slick surface for your wood to turn freely do this every 50 hours of cutting time and your table will outlast your saw


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Darryn

Thanks for the tip, I have used Johnson and Johnson floor wax on my tools for years and I also use it on MDF stock most of the time when I make jigs with it.. 
It seals the wood and keeps the nasty hand prints off the jigs and router tops as well.

Just a note *** My brother, ask me why do you keep a plastic bags over your tools and I said I want to keep the saw dust off them and he said he did that once and his tools got all rusty and I said if you use J & J wax it will help and also keep them out of the sunlight.

It's a thing I got ,when I get a new tool ( toy) I like to keep it looking new as long as I can, I know I can't put in back in the box it came in,but I do that also on some tools,but then the new wears off just a bit and I take it out of the box and put it in a plastic bag to keep the saw dust off my toy  .it's always been a joke with my boss (wife) you have a boxes all over the garage and the shop when are you going to put them in the trash, and I always tell her no way they hold the parts list and allen tools to fix them if I need too plus I said I got a Stanley #55 in a wooden box along time ago and now the box is worth more than the tool.
Lets just say I have a BOX thing...   hahahahahaha.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, are you using the Delta 16 SS 350? Sounds like a muscle car huh! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Just got a Dewalt 20" see link below.. 










http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/3077-have-blade-question-whitewolfe710-2.html

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet! Nice saw for sure!

corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

challagan said:


> Bob, are you using the Delta 16 SS 350? Sounds like a muscle car huh!
> 
> Corey


Corey,

Yep... that's the one I have and is a pretty nice saw for the money.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It is Bob, but for some reason I have had a hard time getting used to it. I really like my old 16 inch Delta for blade changing that had the wrenchy thing but the new saw is much smoother running. I hope to do alot more scrolling one of these days!

Corey


----------



## whitewolf710 (Aug 23, 2006)

Do you have the Saw stand to mount it or are you mounting it to another table
If you either raise the back of the saw as high as you can it eases the old back and makes your neck happy......if you are hunched over looking down at your work you get cramped up if your work looks at you its easier to cut and fatigue is all but erased


----------



## NYWOODWORKER (Mar 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Darryn
> 
> I have one of the cheap CraftsMan saws it works ok but it's a pain to take the blade out and then put it back in and lock it down.
> It's one that has a allen key and lock pin setup.
> ...


I have a Craftsman 18" VS scrollsaw and it has the quick release type blade holders that use thumb screws instead of tools for blade changes. I've owned it for 2 years now and love it! (Much better than the Delta ShopMaster I used to use)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi NYWOODWORKER

I put the Craftsman on the back burner (back room) and got a a 20" DeWalt and it puts the Craftsman to shame..
It almost cuts the pattern out without any from help from me    LOL 


http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW788-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1222400726&sr=1-1


========



NYWOODWORKER said:


> I have a Craftsman 18" VS scrollsaw and it has the quick release type blade holders that use thumb screws instead of tools for blade changes. I've owned it for 2 years now and love it! (Much better than the Delta ShopMaster I used to use)


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

I have agree with bj. My DeWalt is great and really gives great results with minimum effort.

Jack


----------



## woodman7570 (Apr 18, 2012)

*thanks*



whitewolf710 said:


> heres another tip to amaze your friends get some 1/8 th wood 3 pieces now get colored paper and put the paper between the wood ..
> Now when you scroll 3 pieces of wood you will have a pile of the same cuttings in paper
> Everyone will wonder how you cut such an awesome pattern in paper .
> without it tearing
> ...


i had never thought of this, thanks for the tip, i will be trying this.


----------

